# Gah,, Moulton foiled by punctur*



## bonk man (11 Jan 2009)

3 miles to go and in with a chance of being first back on a 35 mile reliability ride those bloody Primo tyres let me down.... Still I did manage to beat some exotic carbon machines even though I had to stop a few times to pump the tyre up. 
One guy said he felt a bit sea sick watching me bobbing up and down on that silly suspension. I wonder if I can make a lock out system for the rear??? 

One of the lads in the club has blagged a Moulton off his dad.. it has been in the cellar for 20 years apparently.. hmmmmm I have some competition


----------



## Beardie (11 Jan 2009)

I have an old F-frame Moulton and found that the rear suspension only bobbed when my pedalling cadence coincided with the natural 'bounce' rate. Or perhaps it was a bumpy route, in which case you probably wouldn't want to be without suspension.


----------

